# probleme image yosemite avec  virtualbox



## toolsy (25 Mars 2016)

bonsoir,

j'ai un macbook avec la vraie image de yosemite télécharger sur le appstore !! j'essaie de m'en servir pour la monter sur virtualbox , sur mon pc compatible a la virtualisation.
Le vrai probleme c'est que une fois l'installer osx yosemite est sur mon windows c'est evidement sous forme de fichier dossier!! je cherche a en faire un fichier (iso ou dmg)bootable dans virtualbox.
Avez vous une piste ?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Mars 2016)

Salut.

Pour utiliser Yosemite sous Virtualbox, tu dois créer un fichier ISO. Voici comment faire depuis le terminal :

```
hdiutil attach /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg -noverify -nobrowse -mountpoint /Volumes/install_app
hdiutil convert /Volumes/install_app/BaseSystem.dmg -format UDSP -o /tmp/Yosemite
hdiutil resize -size 8g /tmp/Yosemite.sparseimage
hdiutil attach /tmp/Yosemite.sparseimage -noverify -nobrowse -mountpoint /Volumes/install_build
rm /Volumes/install_build/System/Installation/Packages
cp -rp /Volumes/install_app/Packages /Volumes/install_build/System/Installation/
cp /Volumes/install_app/BaseSystem.chunklist /Volumes/install_build
cp /Volumes/install_app/BaseSystem.dmg /Volumes/install_build
hdiutil detach /Volumes/install_app
hdiutil detach /Volumes/install_build
hdiutil resize -size `hdiutil resize -limits /tmp/Yosemite.sparseimage | tail -n 1 | awk '{ print $1 }'`b /tmp/Yosemite.sparseimage
hdiutil convert /tmp/Yosemite.sparseimage -format UDTO -o /tmp/Yosemite
rm /tmp/Yosemite.sparseimage
mv /tmp/Yosemite.cdr ~/Desktop/Yosemite.iso
```

Tu cliques 3 fois sur chacune des lignes et tu les copies une après l'autre dans le terminal en attendant à chaque fois que le terminal te rende la main.


----------



## toolsy (26 Mars 2016)

ok merci jai réussi en convertissant "yosemite installer" en cdr(iso) pour pouvoir le lancer via virtualbox.
mais ca ne marche !! il faut être un génie pour faire cela


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> ok merci jai réussi en convertissant "yosemite installer" en cdr(iso) pour pouvoir le lancer via virtualbox.
> mais ca ne marche !! il faut être un génie pour faire cela


Comprends pas. Ça marche ou pas?


----------



## toolsy (26 Mars 2016)

quand on tape dans le terminale ca ne marche pas il y a ce message : 
attach failed - Ressource occupée


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

Il faut passer les commandes les unes après les autres et patienter que le terminal rende la main. Certaines opérations sont très longues.
Peux-tu faire un copier/coller de ce qu'il se passe dans le terminal ?


----------



## toolsy (26 Mars 2016)

concernant l'iso pour yosemite il faut un fichier préfait ( vmx/vmdk)?
car moi j'ai le vrai yosemite !


----------



## toolsy (26 Mars 2016)

voici c qu'il se passe dans le terminale : 
Last login: Sat Mar 26 10:24:56 on ttys000

users-MacBook-Pro-2:~ user$ hdiutil attach /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg -noverify -nobrowse -mountpoint /Volumes/install_app

hdiutil: attach failed - Ressource occupée

users-MacBook-Pro-2:~ user$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> concernant l'iso pour yosemite il faut un fichier préfait ( vmx/vmdk)?
> car moi j'ai le vrai yosemite !


Je ne comprends rien.
Tu as bien dans Application : "Installer OS X Yosemite"
Si oui tu devrais pouvoir créer le fichier Yosemite.iso


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> voici c qu'il se passe dans le terminale :
> Last login: Sat Mar 26 10:24:56 on ttys000
> 
> users-MacBook-Pro-2:~ user$ hdiutil attach /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg -noverify -nobrowse -mountpoint /Volumes/install_app
> ...


Tu es bien administrateur de la machine et l'appli :  "Installer OS X Yosemite" est bien présente dans Application?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

Bien vérifier aussi que l'appli n'est pas démarrée.


----------



## toolsy (26 Mars 2016)

c bon ca marche merci beaucoup !!
est ce que tu sais comment faire fonctionner l'image sur pc sur virtualbox !! 
car les tuto sont toujours fait a partir d'une image osx prefaite,mais jamais a partir de l'originale !!
?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

Tu lances Virtualbox et tu crées ta nouvelle machine. A un moment tu seras interrogé sur la source pour Yosemite, et là tu vas choisir ton iso.

Attention sur Yosemite, si ta machine virtuelle est saccadée, il faut installer ceci : Beamoff Tool : https://gist.github.com/Noitidart/991fded10f816aa6b333


----------



## toolsy (26 Mars 2016)

encore merci mais quand je lance yosemite  ca ne marche pas il y a ce message :

FATAL : no bootable medium found ! system halted 

je suis désesperé lol


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2016)

Quand tu sélectionnes Yosemite, puis Configuration (roue dentelée jaune) puis Système puis Carte mère, as-tu Disque dur en tête de liste coché?
Puis dans Stockage as-tu : Yosemite.vdi  qui correspond au Disque dur : Port Sata 0


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

dans système j'ai disque dur  en tete de liste coché , j'ai en controleur sata ma machine renommé en vdi (mais pas yosémite)en port sata 0.

toujours le meme message d'erreur !!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

Tu as réussit à faire l'install ou pas du tout?


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

euh pas du tout ca se lance pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

Si tu cliques sur le rond bleu : Nouvelle puis tu choisis le type de machine : Mac os X puis la version : "Yosemite 64 bits" ensuite "Créer un disque virtuel maintenant" puis VDI puis tu choisis l'emplacement et la taille puis "créer"
Là tu as ta machine virtuelle éteinte. Tu fais démarrer. Là il te demande le fichier de démarrage.
Là tu choisis ton fichier iso et tu fais "Démarrer" 
L'install se lance et c'est assez long


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

Ensuite quand tu arrives sur l'install il faut choisir la langue, puis cliquer sur le drapeau en haut à droite et là choisit le clavier français.
Ensuite cliquer sur le menu "Utilitaires", Là lancer l'utilitaire de disques; sélectionner le disque puis "Effacer" et là donner un nom "Macintosh HD" par exemple puis cliquer en bas "effacer".
Quand c'est fait, sortir de l'utilitaire de disques puis continuer et là choisir le disque créé ci-dessus.


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu cliques sur le rond bleu : Nouvelle puis tu choisis le type de machine : Mac os X puis la version : "Yosemite 64 bits" ensuite "Créer un disque virtuel maintenant" puis VDI puis tu choisis l'emplacement et la taille puis "créer"
> Là tu as ta machine virtuelle éteinte. Tu fais démarrer. Là il te demande le fichier de démarrage.
> Là tu choisis ton fichier iso et tu fais "Démarrer"
> L'install se lance et c'est assez long


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

la ca a marcher mais ca a bugger avec un gros panneau interdit et le script est illisible !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

Recommence à zéro.


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

ca a marcher mais ca bug au script avec un panneau (rond)interdit et le script devient illisible


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

la page avec ce message "still waiting for room device " s'affiche avec un rond interdiction  et après le script moitié lisible s'affiche j'en conclu que c'est un bug


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

mon image a t'elle été bien faite ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> la page avec ce message "still waiting for room device " s'affiche avec un rond interdiction  et après le script moitié lisible s'affiche j'en conclu que c'est un bug


Il faut faire une recherche google ou autre sur : "still waiting for room device"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> mon image a t'elle été bien faite ?


Si tu as suivi les instructions du post #2  je confirme que l'image .iso fonctionne sur Virtualbox Mac.


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

j'ai converti l'image yosemite en cdr


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> j'ai converti l'image yosemite en cdr


L'image iso est déjà de type cdr.


----------



## toolsy (27 Mars 2016)

ok donc l'image est bonne alors


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Mars 2016)

toolsy a dit:


> ok donc l'image est bonne alors


Regarde la dernière instruction du post #2. Il s'agit d'un simple renommage de .cdr en .iso.


----------

